# Baseball is the best sport in the world (after MMA)



## Davidkratos92 (Jul 15, 2016)

Why baseball is the best sport in the world: http://gbcworldnews.com/index.php/2016/10/07/why-baseball-is-the-best-sport-in-the-world/

Who agrees? Baseball is my favourite sport after MMA


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

No one agrees.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

I'd rather cover my cock in honey and stick it in a bees nest than watch a game of baseball.

Just sayin.


----------



## Ryan_Stevens (Apr 5, 2017)

I also don't agree about that Baseball is the best sport in the world. I think Football and Cricket is the Most popular sports in the World?


----------



## bossofbetting (Apr 22, 2019)

I think that AFL is the best sport, because it is much more interesting than soccer, nba and other sports.


----------



## DaveAlce (Mar 10, 2020)

I think Football is the best sports event.


----------



## shidoshi723 (5 mo ago)

Football or Soccer or whatever you call it, is the best sport in the world.


----------

